# FET using prognova and cyclogent.



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi i am now 6dpt on a 3 day embi transfer. My cycle was a freeze all due to OHSS and they were frozen at one cell, when they were transferred all my doctor said was that they were a grade 7/8 and 6/8 and had further divided by 2 cells but didnt say how many. My lining 3 days prior to transfer was 6.1mm but the nurses said it was nice and fat and that eveyone was different as my normal AF lasts 1-2days and this could be my normal however i did commence cyclogest pessaries x 2 a day 800mgs and prognova 6mgs which i continue to take. However i am questioning whether my lining should have been more?? also not got any symptoms so far just painful ovaries depending on how am sitting is it to early for other symptoms?? If it hasnt worked should i expect my AF before my OTD or does that only come when i stop taking the hilda hormones    Any advice would be much appreciated as i feel i am in the dark about alot of stuff the clinic was not the best at offering information..


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi, I too had a freeze all due to ohss although my embies were too poor a quality to freeze so we literally had to beg them!  We knew the odds were against us due to this (plus the clinic were more than happy reminding us every other breath  )  I had no symptoms at all throughout my 2ww and a heavy "AF" showed up at 11dp3dt, so 3 days before test day. I was cramping as I normally do with AF too.  I tested just to 'cOmplete the treatment cycle and was amazed when it came out blaring positive!  Symptoms never really began until I was past 6 weeks pregnant. The day before my 7w2d scan, I began bleeding heavily again. I thought it was all over but the clinic said to still come in. Imagine our shock when we saw two perfect babies complete with beating hearts On the screen! They both stayed with us despite numerous scares including waters breaking at 29 weeks. My boy/girl twins were born naturally at 30 weeks and had a 6 week SCBU stay. They are 5 1/2 years old now and you would never realise the journey in life they have had already. 

I went in to conceive naturally and had a little boy at term, so it can be done and there is always hope!

I wish you lots of luck for test day


----------



## Star Sparkle (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you so much for your reply, i think now i am going to stop looking for symptoms as most people who conceive naturally do not no they are pregnant until 4wks so i suppose i am expecting a bit much after 6 days. You have giving me hope as its also a worry about them being frozen and transferred at 3 days but they were good little embi,s so i    they stick. Thats fantastic we have transferred 2 and would luv it if they both stuck but time will tell thanks again xx


----------

